# Rv Consumer Group



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Does anyone why RV Consumer Group rates the Outback 26RLS so low. It only rates a one star out of a possible 5. One star being "barely acceptable" and five stars being "Excellent" The rating is broken down as follows:

Value: 67 Reliability:69 Highway Control: 42 Ratings can be from 1 to 100 with one being the worst.

I really like the layout and style of the 26RLS but I'm holding off for more input from anyone who owns an Outback.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All years or a particular year??


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> All years or a particular year??


Both the 2007 and the 2006 years.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Buckeye Chuck









Welcome to Outbackers.com, glad to have you join the group...

Here's alot of input! Read these previous threads, they are all about "Why an Outback" maybe they will help you out









click here
or here
or here
or here
or even here

Good luck!
Dawn


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

That's just a bunch of nonsense. I don't know where they get their data but it is bogus. Spend some time reading here from actual owners if you want a real life sense of what to expect.

Yes Outbacks can have problems, but no more than any other brand. There is certainly nothing inherently wrong with the brand or any of it's products. (so long as you ignore that whole bubbling nose cap issue







)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't comment on the particular model, but I can (and will) comment on RV Consumer's Group.

*Short version*:


























































*Long version*: This "Group" actually consists of 1 guy (perhaps he has added staff in the past year or so) who's particular focus is on safety. We are ALL focused on safety. However, if you listen to the CDs and read all his material (we ended up finding some other info too, but I don't remember where), you will find that his "ratings" are based on information gathered from manuafacturers, dealers, etc. He has not driven nor analyzed each individual model...however, somehow, he provides his ratings...and in such a manner as to appear to be an authority.

When we were first considering a TT and growing increasingly dizzy by the amounts of info we were accumulating we found the tapes & Rating reports from RV Consumer's Group. Looked like an excellent compendium of info. and saved me from putting together a comparitive spreadsheet so that we could try to match apples to apples, so to speak. We watched & read everything they provided and, in fact, his ratings made us question the very idea of investing in a trailer, any trailer, at all. Upon reading deeper and doing a bit of off-point analysis (hey! That's what we do!) we found many inconsistencies in his ratings - within a single TT model report as well as between TT brans &/or models...which then made us question the value of his entire package. Still, we included the info in the catagory of "general stuff to be aware of" but, ultimately, discounted it as giving any real value in the process.

I will agree that his tapes concerning how to physically examine a TT (especially a used one) is beneficial to a true newbie (but now that we've actually been thru the REAL process, thee is sooooo much more he should have included). However, IMHO, his "ratings" may, in fact, be more dangerous than helpful and we scrapped the info rather than passing it on to anyone!

_Just my opinion_, but I would recommend taking the info from RV Consumer's Group with a very small grain of salt and, instead, picking the brains of the experienced, knowledgable, actual owners of, the trailers you are interested in!

There. I feel better now!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I would like to piggyback on Wolfwood's posting:

Everything we write is biased to some degree or the other. It is sort of like writing a five paragraph essay for college. How do you persuade without showing bias? It's tough. I doubt the author of that web site considers his ratings biased but I would have to question his conclusions and since I don't know his ratings criteria I can't make an objective judgement.

Take EVERYTHING you read or hear with a a grain of salt. In the end you can only go with how much stock you place in one person's opinions over another person's opinions.

We have owned our '03 28BHS for three years and it has been a great purchase. We have towed it and camped in it under all sorts of conditions and it has performed well, almost flawlessly. BUT...

This is where biases come into play. There are some people that think towing a 28 footer with a Tundra is darn near suicide. Never mind that it is well within the weight limits posted for that size trailer and that sized vehicle. I may feel pretty good about towing with it but others would disagree. Whose bias do you believe? Well, I know me and think me is a pretty objective guy. I know me to be safe and careful. I know that me never allows his trailer to be overloaded and stays within his limit. So I guess I would trust me.

There are some people that become outraged when they encounter a roof leak. The truth is, the caulking on a rubber roof ALWAYS deteriorates over time and it is considered a reasonable maintenance practice to go over the existing caulking with fresh caulk every year or two. When I had a leak last November I wasn't upset because I hadn't recaulked my roof...ever. Seems I didn't believe the conventional wisdom. They say a "There is no believer, like a convert". Well, I'm a convert. Seems like I should have been listening to the other guy because I didn't know what I was doing. Was this a defective trailer? Some people would insist "The roof has a 20 year Warranty so it shouldn't leak for 20 years." Well, they would be wrong because if they read the verbage that accompanies the Warranty they would see that the manufacturer recommends you reseal the seams at least annually. (By the way, this roof manufacturer is used by a lot of trailer makers).

My two cents, once again.

Reverie


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I can't comment on the particular model, but I can (and will) comment on RV Consumer's Group.
> 
> *Short version*:
> 
> ...


 Ditto,

In reading some of that stuff it seemed to me, (maybe I was having an off night) to be negatively slanted for some "other" purpose. IE: like motivated in that direction. The Outback is the best unit I have had yet and competetively priced for all its perks. (Not to mention this site). All summed up it's B*** S***. And you have to dish out a good chunk of cash for it. But you didn't hear that from just me!

Just look at the amount of units listed that are reviewed! It took me 2 hours to do a PDI on my 31RQS. How long would it take to do the Outback line? The Sydney line? Keystone product line? What about all the other manufacturers? How long has the 2007's been out? PLEASE! I don't buy it. not for a second.

You know I am getting pretty worked up about this. I feel like these RV people punched my kid in the mouth. Okay, I will stop. SHEESH!

Eric

Eric


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Camping Factor: 100

Heck, when it's 100 degrees outside, the outside cookstove & sink are work 25 points all by themselves!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Reverie said:


> This is where biases come into play. There are some people that think towing a 28 footer with a Tundra is darn near suicide. Never mind that it is well within the weight limits posted for that size trailer and that sized vehicle. I may feel pretty good about towing with it but others would disagree. Whose bias do you believe? Well, I know me and think me is a pretty objective guy. I know me to be safe and careful. I know that me never allows his trailer to be overloaded and stays within his limit. So I guess I would trust me.
> 
> Reverie


Chuck,

I personally know Reverie, and I can tell you what ever he tells you, you can take it to the bank. He is a very straight up guy who does not misrepresent anything or anybody. Like he said, there are a lot of people here that will tell you what they think of the Outback. Biased? Yes, but we will not lead you down the wrong path. There are some people here that have had problems with their TT, but you read their whole post and they all still tell you if they had it to do all over again, they would still but the Outback. I have owned mine for a little over a year and I have not had the first problem. All I can tell you is go and look at the Outback and all the other TT's in its class and see if you can tell which one is better built. Then you will see where we are coming from.

Good luck in your search, and if you fine another brand you would rather have, that is fine, you will still be welcomed back here as a member of Outbackers.com, because this site is for all camper owners.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Outbacks are the number 5 selling trailer out of over 100 brands right now! And they've only been around since 2002. How can they be junk? People are buying them left and right. Read this forum. Sure, they have some issues, but whose doesn't?

You'll be happy with an Outback. Just ask any of us. We have them. Some of us have had two. Heck, one of us has had 3!

Don't pay attention to the bs you read elsewhere. Take it from us who have them and use them daily.

Good luck in getting your new Outback, BTW.

Mark


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow!

Replies from all across the country. More than I expected. If I wasn't sold on Outback before I am now.
If I could get you all together at one location and open a dealership we'd all be rich.

I presently own an Antigua 215SSO. My wife and I are ready to move up to a solid wall Travel Trailer (Coach). After much research, maybe too much, we've narrowed it down to Outback or Aruba. We will make the purchase sometime this spring. Either way, I'm really impressed with this forum and would like to "hang around" for a while.

We have a trip planed for this June out to Utah and Colorado. I'm a little concerned about my TVs ability to handle the grades through the mountains. I have a 2006 F150, 5.4L., 3:73 gears, 144.5" WB. We are leaning toward the Outback 26RLS. This trip will determine if I should move up to a F250 with the bigger engine options.

Thanks to everyone for your comments and advise.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Buckeye Chuck,

fyi......THIS site and everyone on it and all the information available comes along with a purchase of an Outback.

but...even if you choose *S*ome *O*ther *B*rand, you will always be welcomed here (just don't be offended when you are referred to as an "SOB"). Being an "Outbacker" is a _state of mind _ NOT a state of ownership!


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

Buckeye ChucK,

Ditto Welcome to Outbackers. 
Before we bought the OB, had never really hear of Keystone. We had window shopped for years for a PUP, looked at Coleman and Jayco. I saw an OB26RLS at East Bay RV and fell in love with the floor plan. I then looked at all of the TT sales points/ features and blogs from the Darkside. I figured that Outbacks were one of the best made and lightest TT for my money.







So when the local dealer offer a sweet deal on OB23RS. I asked DW to look at it and tell me she wanted PUP instead of the TT.








She said that before seeing the OB she wanted to hate it. She liked the 26RLS (it was way out of budget) but she loved the 23RS. It was very similar to all the PUP's we liked. She wrote a $1k check







on the spot







to hold it while we worked out the details.

We are very satisfied with our OB.

BTW, the 26RLS maxed out all the numbers for my 1/2 ton TV. Since your looking at upgrading, you'll probably make the right choice whether you do or not.

My .02's,
Scott


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Buckeye Chuck, Welcome to Outbackers! You must live dangerously, being a Buckeye in those parts...


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

7heaven said:


> Buckeye Chuck, Welcome to Outbackers! You must live dangerously, being a Buckeye in those parts...


I'm originally from Ohio. We've lived in Michigan almost six years.

People around here are finally getting used to my OHIO STATE flag flying during football season. The first year I got my house and trees "decorated" with Maze and Blue crepe paper the night before the OSU/Michigan game. Maybe they don't like us beating them five out of the last six years.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> Buckeye Chuck, Welcome to Outbackers! You must live dangerously, being a Buckeye in those parts...


..... *Maybe they don't like us beating them five out of the last six years.*







[/quote]
Well then, maybe THEY should learn how to play the game, eh?

I'm a native of CT and have now been in NH for 17 years. But, in between, spent 9 yrs in Findlay, Ohio...with a bunch of time actually in Columbus. I was an OSU/Buckeye Fan _before _ moving out there and considered myself "died & gone to heaven" to actually live in the 'Buckeye State' and be part of the "Buckeye fun' for all that time!!! Worked for grads from Michigan, Duke, and Notre Dame....sure made for a lot of fun during at least 1/2 the year!

*
GO BUCKEYES!!!!!!!*


----------



## WMIOUTBACK (Apr 4, 2005)

One Ticket to the National Championship Game: $400

A beer and hotdog at halftime: $30

A Florida Gators National Championship Hat: $50

Watching Troy Smith rack up less than 50 total yards and the Buckeyes getting humiliated on national television....priceless.

Don't worry...even Buckeye fans are invited to Michigan rallys (assuming they are well behaved!)


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

WMIOUTBACK said:


> One Ticket to the National Championship Game: $400
> 
> A beer and hotdog at halftime: $30
> 
> ...


OK..I can see this can get out of hand....


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Buckeye Chuck said:


> If I wasn't sold on Outback before I am now...
> ...Either way, I'm really impressed with this forum and would like to "hang around" for a while.


Somebody want to pass Chuck the Kool-aide?

Welcome home Buckeye, there's no turning back now!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also was down to a choice of Ouback and Aruba. The ONLY thing I thought was better about the Aruba was the aluminum wheels so I bought the Outback and put aluminum rims on it.







I felt the Quality in the build was better.

Good Luck, buy the Outback and join the Rally in Zion in July









John


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks John,

I'll be in Utah in June. Just a couple of weeks early. Maybe next year.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> If I wasn't sold on Outback before I am now...
> ...Either way, I'm really impressed with this forum and would like to "hang around" for a while.


Somebody want to pass Chuck the Kool-aide?

Welcome home Buckeye, there's no turning back now!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
Are we still getting our usual cut from Keystone?


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Poor Buckeye.

Been on here with us only a short time and he's already getting junk about his screen name. Well I can only say this Chuck. When you have people that you haven't even met yet giving you a hard time and welcoming you at the same time you know you're in!

Huh and to think I thought that the Buckeyes were a soccer team! Go figure!









Welcome aboard!


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Chuck,

I'm with John if you narrowed it down to an Antigua or an Outback you have won the battle. Anybody who would give either trailer a less then 90 out of 100 rating comparing all makes in same price catagory is just a plain mis-representing fool.

Best of luck!


----------



## Buckeye Chuck (Jan 24, 2007)

egregg57 said:


> Poor Buckeye.
> 
> Been on here with us only a short time and he's already getting junk about his screen name. Well I can only say this Chuck. When you have people that you haven't even met yet giving you a hard time and welcoming you at the same time you know you're in!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome.

I don't *really* think I was getting junk about my screen name. It's just that old Ohio State/Michigan thing. We've been going at each other forever. Always will.


----------



## andrhuxl (Jul 15, 2006)

As I said in your other thread, you won't be disappointed with the 26RLS, it seems we both started with the Starcraft Antiqua and were intriqued by the Aruba, until the OUTBACK was discovered. I have no regrets and am itching to camp and it's only January. Good Luck on your purchase.

Oh, I forgive you for being a Buckeye


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

The RV Group is more than a bit of a joke IMHO. They never even use, drive, ride, pull or see the units they rate. How could you afford to do so? I don't doubt they visit some RV lots, but frankly that's a joke. I've seen enough RV that come in from the factory to know how much a dealer does to get them ready for sale - the ones that don't look awful. You get a better (and usually more negative) view by reading forums like this, RV.net and iRV2 - most people have that have issues post... the Outbackers is the exception since this is a fun group (ask a guy like me who sold his Outback in 05 and still comes around).


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Thanks for the welcome.

I don't *really* think I was getting junk about my screen name. It's just that old Ohio State/Michigan thing. We've been going at each other forever. Always will.








[/quote]

They can't get you too much anyway...Try having Tidefan as a screen name after our last few years









Welcome


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Tidefan........I thought it was your choice of laundry detergent


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Tidefan........I thought it was your choice of laundry detergent


I thought he followed Nascar racing back in the day


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

happycamper said:


> Tidefan........I thought it was your choice of laundry detergent


I thought he followed Nascar racing back in the day








[/quote]

May have been more enjoyable than what I have been following lately


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

tidefan said:


> Tidefan........I thought it was your choice of laundry detergent


I thought he followed Nascar racing back in the day








[/quote]

May have been more enjoyable than what I have been following lately








[/quote]

And now y'all got Nick Saban for a coach.

Good luck. You're gonna need it.

Dan


----------

